# Oigee Luxor 4x Scope Base Adjustment



## Androsh (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello, Andrew here. I have a pre world war II model 98 mauser sporter with double set triggers and  a side mounted safety. It has an Oigee Luxor 4x scope with 1 piece rings that fit into the base. The scope has elevation dial at the top, there is no windage adjustment. The windage must be done from the base which is marked with 2 lines . My question is what type of tool can i use to move the base without marring the metal finish, and where can i get one? look at the photo, you will see the marks on the base. Ty.  I beleive the scope was bore sighted when they attached  the rings to the bases. everything is original on this rifle. It is extremely accurate, just want to know how to adjust the windage if need be... Cheers!!, Andrew


----------

